# Changing my ADSL2+  Modem/Router



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2013)

Today I've purchased the *TP-LINK TD-8817 ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Wired with Modem Router* from Flipkart,which will be delivered to me latest by Wednesday 14th Aug. as confirmed by Flipkart.
Cost : Rs.825/-(ALL INCLUSIVE + FREE Shipping)

I am changing the D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+ Ethernet Modem/Router.

I also have the *TP-Link TL-WR740N *wifi Router(150N) &  *TP-Link TL-WA730RE *wifi  Range Extender, all configured and connected.So the primary device must belong to the TP-Link "FAMILY" for super synchronization.

Views awaited from Friends,particularly from whitestar.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2013)

it is a good model & should work fine with your existing setup.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 10, 2013)

^Thank you Friend.
Shall just replace the D-Link ADSL2+ Modem,with this TP-LINK one.The other setup parameters remaining constant.

Of course ,If any glitch or problem arises,you are there my (Master) Friend.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 11, 2013)

whitestar please look into your Inbox, I've a PM for you.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flipkart quoting price of rs 999.... How u got this for 825 only???


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2013)

^Dynamic price strategies by Flipkart...
But I have purchased the product @ Rs.825/- from Flipkart.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

i checked the specs.. why is the USB port given in this model? where can it be used?
it doesnt look like normal usb port.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2013)

it is for connecting modem to PC via usb instead of the lan port & it also needs usb driver install.it is meant for those systems where you need your lan port free for some other purpose(another connection or lan gaming) but if not then connecting via lan port is best & recommended option.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks mate... actually i am in same situation as OP.. dats y i asked.. 

anyways can u assist me whether buying single device TPlink W8968 is advisable or going for TPlink 8816A connected with TPlink WR841N(300mbps[FONT=arial, tahoma, verdana, sans-serif]) [/FONT]will be better??
i already have TPlink WR841N.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 15, 2013)

> whitestar please look into your Inbox, I've a PM for you.



Another one PM @whitestar_999,Friend,which is going to have some screen shots and details.

SADLY THE TP-LINK TD-8817 is not getting connected to the Internet after several futile attempts.

Strictly follwed instructions of CD provided,but in vain.

Strictly followed *192.168.1.1 ,user friendly instructions(QUICK START),still connection in vain.

Only the* Power,LAN *and *DSL* led's are glowing but not the* Internet* led.Not even blinking!!!

Device is fully O.K.


----------



## dummydave (Aug 15, 2013)

u can post config settings here....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 15, 2013)

Posting configs of TP-Link TD-8817 :--->

View attachment 11827

View attachment 11828

View attachment 11829

View attachment 11830

View attachment 11831

View attachment 11832   (Status report)

View attachment 11833   (Status report)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2013)

your active PVC(PVC4 as shown in tplink7.jpg) is wrongly configured.for bsnl vpi & vci values are 0 & 35 respectively(not 8/35 which are your current values for PVC4).in your tplink2.jpg pic page change vpi & vci values to 0 & 35 respectively.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> your active PVC(PVC4 as shown in tplink7.jpg) is wrongly configured.for bsnl vpi & vci values are 0 & 35 respectively(not 8/35 which are your current values for PVC4).in your tplink2.jpg pic page change vpi & vci values to 0 & 35 respectively.



How do I remember You?

Thanks to whitestar....
Kudos to whitestar....
Salutations to whitestar....
Namaskaar to whitestar....
Honour to whitestar...
Hats Off to whitestar...


You are a True Genius in the world of Networking + Functions + Protocols + ... my Friend.

TP-Link TD-8817 ADSL2+ modem/router is sailing in the Internet Highway. 

Everything is RUNNING + FUNCTIONING as per NORMAL.
 Just changing the value from 8 to 0 in the vpi made TP-Link TD-8817 ADSL2+ modem/router a breeze in connecting to the BSNL ULD 950 Broadband without any more hiccups.

Thank you Friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2013)

good to know but i just consider myself as someone with above average knowledge in troubleshooting home networking issues.


----------



## Charley (Aug 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> TP-Link TL-WA730RE wifi  Range Extender



I want to compare this with my WIFI router in the bedroom, while I'm using net in the sitting room. I get hardly 1 signal on my Xperia phone.

What can I expect from this ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 19, 2013)

Go through this :

TL-WA730RE - Welcome to TP-LINK

My personal experience is ,it's a very good wifi range extender,as I surf on my Tablets from the main router 25~30 ft. away,keeping this range extender within a mid distance(approx. as location of device varies).

But for the configuration procedures of this wifi range extender device,all of my learning and THANKS goes to our Master Genius Friend @whitestar_999

You may go through this also : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/171310-unable-activate-range-extender-tp-link-tl-wa73ore.html
Though my device is running very good and functioning well.
Credit goes to @whitestar_999,whose comments(suggestions + advice) went into making this device fully functional.


----------



## parthoc (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi. This is my first post in this forum. Hope someone bails me out.

I have a Digisol DG-BG4300N ADSL2+ modem installed in my office. This modem is connected alongwith ASUS RT N56U router for both wireless and wired connection. Wireless option of modem is switched off. 
I have a static IP from bsnl. A very irritating problem nags me, with my internet connection getting frequently disconnected. I am able to work for say 20mins to 1 hour, then all of a sudden I get disconnected. Then on restarting the modem, everything is up and sailing again. 
When I get disconnected I checked my ASUS router (192.168.1.1), it seems to be working but internet status show disconnected. On checking my Digisol modem (192.168.2.1), the PPOE status shows 'DOWN' (When internet connectivity is there, the status is usually UP). On restarting the modem, the whole net starts functioning. The phone line is nearly noisefree. BSNL linemen checks that the phone is working and move on. The technical staff from BSNL say the connection is working. 

Any help would be very highly appreciated...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2013)

in your digisol modem settings info/status page check that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values below 50.if not then it is line issue.


----------



## parthoc (Aug 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in your digisol modem settings info/status page check that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values below 50.if not then it is line issue.



Ok. Will check it out today.

Thanks


----------

